# Blackwell Vs Eubank



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Come on Blackwell, your getting picked off too early with the jabs.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Come on Blackwell, your getting picked off too early with the jabs.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Eubank could be a classic mate


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Thats better Blackwell.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

This is a lot of energy from Eubank hitting into blocks then Blackwell gets some good jabs in, those uppercuts from Jr could be the difference?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2016)

Good fight so far,bloody fit these 2


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

What channel is this on?


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Good fight so far,bloody fit these 2
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and we know Jr tires and Blackwell usually gets stronger but this is different tonight for both fighters.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			What channel is this on?
		
Click to expand...

Channel 5


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			What channel is this on?
		
Click to expand...

Channel 5 Richard  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Cocky *******, put him on arse now Blackwell, please


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2016)

Last 3 rounds on the spin for Eubank.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 26, 2016)

This is some scrap, best fight I've seen in a while. Surely they can't keep this pace up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Cocky *******, put him on arse now Blackwell, please
		
Click to expand...

A chip off the old block there then.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Jr now breathing heavy, I think he knows Blackwell hurt him earlier, his combinations are much slower, I think Blackwell can turn this around the longer it goes on.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Jr now breathing heavy, I think he knows Blackwell hurt him earlier, his combinations are much slower, I think Blackwell can turn this around the longer it goes on.[/QUOTE

He always breaths heavy his tempo is incredible has to be careful he doesn't punch himself out though.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2016)

Another round for Eubank.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

What spirit Blackwell has, I really want Eubank to walk into 1


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2016)

Great fight, shame about the finish.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			What spirit Blackwell has, I really want Eubank to walk into 1
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not to be, would have been nice to see both Jr & Snr walk into one, there cannot be a more irritating pair in boxing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2016)

Good decision but cant believe his corner never iced the lump even the misses saw it.

Great fight though now for the re-match with Saunders


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly not to be, would have been nice to see both Jr & Snr walk into one, there cannot be a more irritating pair in boxing.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Great fight, would have laughed my conkers off if he'd been knocked out with the shot Blackwell got in when he was mouthing off to Saunders and Fury.

Blackwell looks to be in a bad way, hope nothing serious


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

Brook v Bizier just started on SS1


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

That doesn't look good, let's hope that it's just precautionary.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Can understand the plan but Blackwell took a few too many early doors to take it to Eubank later like they hoped, good fight, shame how it finished. 

The Billy Jo rematch will be good, he was goaded many times so that'll be a lively start. 

Shame to see Blackwell need medical assistance at the end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Brook v Bizier just started on SS1
		
Click to expand...

And just finished!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

Brook just finished it in 2nd Round!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Brook just finished it in 2nd Round!
		
Click to expand...

Ref, ref, spoilerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bizier was the No 1 contender and looked way out of his depth.

How long till we see the Brook v Khan fight?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Brook v Bizier just started on SS1
		
Click to expand...

Why was a guy like me fighting Brook???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Why was a guy like me fighting Brook???
		
Click to expand...

Brook forced into it by IBF, mandatory defence to No1 contender and it was too easy


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Brook forced into it by IBF, mandatory defence to No1 contender and it was too easy
		
Click to expand...

No.1 contender?? No offence to the guy but he was nowhere near the class of a no.1 contender...


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Boxing delayed, hope this has a happier ending.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

ger147 said:



			No.1 contender?? No offence to the guy but he was nowhere near the class of a no.1 contender...
		
Click to expand...

Shows how weak the IBF welterweight division is, just heard his post fight interview and he wants to unify the belts and take on the best.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2016)

I just hope it's not Eubank history repeating .


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2016)

Billy Jo puts himself over very well.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Shows how weak the IBF welterweight division is, just heard his post fight interview and he wants to unify the belts and take on the best.
		
Click to expand...

I bet he doesn't though. Worst resume of any current world champion. 

His next mandatory will be Errol Spence who will absolutely school him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

richy said:



			I bet he doesn't though. Worst resume of any current world champion. 

His next mandatory will be Errol Spence who will absolutely school him.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if you saw the fight, but the experts said exactly that, his record is impressive until you actually look at the boxers he's beaten.
10 months training for that last night was a sad waste of time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Blackwell has a bleed on the brain


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't know if you saw the fight, but the experts said exactly that, his record is impressive until you actually look at the boxers he's beaten.
10 months training for that last night was a sad waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't watch it last night as I'm not interested in mismatches, I have however seen the fight this morning. 

What frustrates me and turns a lot of people away from boxing is when fighters call out big names but fight dross. Saunders is a prime example with GGG.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

richy said:



			I didn't watch it last night as I'm not interested in mismatches, I have however seen the fight this morning. 

What frustrates me and turns a lot of people away from boxing is when fighters call out big names but fight dross. Saunders is a prime example with GGG.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe these authorities sanction the mismatches, regardless of were a boxer is on a list.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I can't believe these authorities sanction the mismatches, regardless of were a boxer is on a list.
		
Click to expand...

As long as they pay their sanctioning fees they aren't bothered. Governing bodies are a joke


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 27, 2016)

Im reading online that Blackwell is now in an induced coma...fingers crossed for a full recovery.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...losing-fight-to-chris-eubank-jr-a6954816.html


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 27, 2016)

Hope Blackwell makes a full and speedy recovery. Until the way the fight ended and what happened afterwards it had been an enjoyable and competitive fight. Eubank Jnr is not everyone's cup of tea but is always in good fights. I would like to see the Billy Joe Saunders rematch sooner rather than later. A massive fight especially with a world title on the line. 50/50 for sure. 

On that note I don't think it's unreasonable for Saunders to be calling out Golovkin. He's a legitimate world champion and beat a well respected Andy Lee to win it. I can't understand why people think he doesn't deserve to share the ring with GGG. Golovkin's level of opposition hasn't exactly been of the highest echelon. Don't get me wrong I'd expect GGG to win but Saunders would be a legitimate challenger.

As for Brook and the level of his opposition he can't really do much if the opponent is the mandatory challenger for his belt. IBF seems the worst (or best depending on your perspective) sanctioning body for imposing mandatories. He has been unlucky with injuries but you can't fault the way in which he has performed. I reckon he'd have a decent chance against all of the other welterweight champions.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

Fromtherough said:



			Hope Blackwell makes a full and speedy recovery. Until the way the fight ended and what happened afterwards it had been an enjoyable and competitive fight. Eubank Jnr is not everyone's cup of tea but is always in good fights. I would like to see the Billy Joe Saunders rematch sooner rather than later. A massive fight especially with a world title on the line. 50/50 for sure. 

On that note I don't think it's unreasonable for Saunders to be calling out Golovkin. He's a legitimate world champion and beat a well respected Andy Lee to win it. I can't understand why people think he doesn't deserve to share the ring with GGG. Golovkin's level of opposition hasn't exactly been of the highest echelon. Don't get me wrong I'd expect GGG to win but Saunders would be a legitimate challenger.

As for Brook and the level of his opposition he can't really do much if the opponent is the mandatory challenger for his belt. IBF seems the worst (or best depending on your perspective) sanctioning body for imposing mandatories. He has been unlucky with injuries but you can't fault the way in which he has performed. I reckon he'd have a decent chance against all of the other welterweight champions.
		
Click to expand...

Saunders ducked GGG when he was offered record money to face him. Then literally an hour after GGG announced an opponent he called him out on Twitter.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 27, 2016)

richy said:



			Saunders ducked GGG when he was offered record money to face him. Then literally an hour after GGG announced an opponent he called him out on Twitter.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I read them reports and agree it made BJS look a bit of a mug. I do think he would be a bonafide challenger to GGG though. Happens a lot as many boxers are too precious about protecting their records. Boxing could learn from the UFC in that respect as they don't mind putting the best against one another. Suppose that is the benefit of almost having a monopoly though.

How do you think both Brook and Saunders rank in their respective weight divisions? For me even though Brooks last fight and Saunders' next one are/were against inferior opposition I'd put both in top 3.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2016)

ger147 said:



			No.1 contender?? No offence to the guy but he was nowhere near the class of a no.1 contender...
		
Click to expand...

He was number 1 challenger with IBF but not in top 15 of the other 2 namely WBC and WBO. Absolute joke


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2016)

Wishing Blackwell a full and speedy recovery.

However brave he was I feel he was let down by his cornermen and the referee as clearly he was struggling and taking far to many hits and returning very few himself.

Maybe they were all caught up in the hullabaloo that BJS and Tyson Fury were creating outside the ring.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

Fromtherough said:



			Yep I read them reports and agree it made BJS look a bit of a mug. I do think he would be a bonafide challenger to GGG though. Happens a lot as many boxers are too precious about protecting their records. Boxing could learn from the UFC in that respect as they don't mind putting the best against one another. Suppose that is the benefit of almost having a monopoly though.

How do you think both Brook and Saunders rank in their respective weight divisions? For me even though Brooks last fight and Saunders' next one are/were against inferior opposition I'd put both in top 3.
		
Click to expand...

Saunders maybe in top 3 but middleweight is a bit of a wasteland. The gulf in class between GGG at the next best is massive. 

Not so sure about Brook. Hard to judge when he's only fought one legit opponent and that win could've gone either way. Pacman, Bradley, Garcia, Khan all could beat him but we won't know until the fight happens. He had the opportunity to fight a credible opponent last year and chose Frankie Gavin. Says it all really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Seems Chris Eubank Sr told his son to finish him off with shots to the body as he could see that Blackwell was getting hurt and it could end badly ?

So why didn't the ref or Blackwells trainer ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Chris Eubank Sr told his son to finish him off with shots to the body as he could see that Blackwell was getting hurt and it could end badly ?

So why didn't the ref or Blackwells trainer ?
		
Click to expand...

As I mentioned previously I thought Blackwell should of had more protection from his team and ref.

Eubank Junior was trying to knock him out by head hunting  and Eubank Senior was actually telling him to work the body because he would not knock him out by head shots unless he worked the body more.

I understand there was bad blood between them and there is no doubt Eubank wanted to knock him out,it was the failings of his team and ref that puts him in the position he is in now imo.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm sure boxing refs like all other sports will be trying their best at all time. They also dont like getting told what to do... 

Eubanks snr was, towards the end of the fight, telling the ref to stop it...

Maybe just maybe if Snr wasn't there the ref might have stopped it himself.

Also agree his corner should have possibly stepped in sooner.

Who knows???


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

It's alright saying all this in hindsight but if I was the holder and had a plan, as they did, in which they were taking Eubank to the later rounds and then stepping it up as it's known that he's a lot slower and usually more vulnerable then, I wouldn't be happy with it being stopped, especially if so many of those punches were against my gloves and blocks and I was still throwing punches back, which was the case.  Yes a lot of those uppercuts were damaging, but the intense attacks from Eubank at times only landed a few and were mainly blocked, but looked worse. 

The ref and his corner know what great heart & spirit Blackwell has and although he had taken a lot of punches in all the previous rounds, I think both the ref & corner always thought he was suddenly going to step up and take the fight to Eubank later, but unfortunately that wasn't the case, neither really knew how much he was hurt as although very bloody from mainly his nose, he continued to catch Eubank with punches but didn't have the energy to sustain any onslaught later, as was the plan. 

I think the comment from Eubank Snr is being taken out of context, he constantly told his son to put him away, he wanted him knocked out, but eventually knew he was never go to do that so told his son that he'd win this fight and take him down by working to the body, I don't think this was to protect Blackwell, it was purely an observation from Snr that Blackwell wasn't going to be knocked down by head shots!

I boxed at a good level from a kid for over 16 years and was very much a counter puncher and won many fights and titles the same way, by absorbing earlier in the rounds and then taking the fight to my opponent towards the end, regular refs on the circuits knew this and possible gave more time and allowance than they would if it was an unknown, especially if it was a title fight!

I also sparred and trained with some well known greats so like in some other sports, the refs are dammed if they do and dammed if they don't, yes he took a lot of punches and had lost too many rounds, but knowing Blackwells resolve, it was always thought he would come back and trouble Eubank later, sadly it was not to be. 

It's the loneliest place in the world in that ring and all boxers know what there going into, as such, no fault can be or should be laid anywhere IMO whilst Blackwell was, in the main, still protecting himself and throwing punches back, but Eubank was more clinical with some uppercuts and was still picking him off later on, which wasn't in the script. 

Hindsight is a wonderful thing and only rears itself in situations like this, if this situation hadn't arisen we'd have all just been saying what a great fight at an intense level it was and talk of the ref stopping the fight may never have been discussed!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

I hope Blackwell gets out of the coma soon and can make a full recovery. Was an excellent fight, definitely better than the main event. Must bring back some uncomfortable memories for Eubank Snr


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2016)

Shocking refereeing and further evidence that boxing is significantly more dangerous than MMA.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's alright saying all this in hindsight but if I was the holder and had a plan, as they did, in which they were taking Eubank to the later rounds and then stepping it up as it's known that he's a lot slower and usually more vulnerable then, I wouldn't be happy with it being stopped, especially if so many of those punches were against my gloves and blocks and I was still throwing punches back, which was the case.  Yes a lot of those uppercuts were damaging, but the intense attacks from Eubank at times only landed a few and were mainly blocked, but looked worse. 

The ref and his corner know what great heart & spirit Blackwell has and although he had taken a lot of punches in all the previous rounds, I think both the ref & corner always thought he was suddenly going to step up and take the fight to Eubank later, but unfortunately that wasn't the case, neither really knew how much he was hurt as although very bloody from mainly his nose, he continued to catch Eubank with punches but didn't have the energy to sustain any onslaught later, as was the plan. 

I think the comment from Eubank Snr is being taken out of context, he constantly told his son to put him away, he wanted him knocked out, but eventually knew he was never go to do that so told his son that he'd win this fight and take him down by working to the body, I don't think this was to protect Blackwell, it was purely an observation from Snr that Blackwell wasn't going to be knocked down by head shots!

I boxed at a good level from a kid for over 16 years and was very much a counter puncher and won many fights and titles the same way, by absorbing earlier in the rounds and then taking the fight to my opponent towards the end, regular refs on the circuits knew this and possible gave more time and allowance than they would if it was an unknown, especially if it was a title fight!

I also sparred and trained with some well known greats so like in some other sports, the refs are dammed if they do and dammed if they don't, yes he took a lot of punches and had lost too many rounds, but knowing Blackwells resolve, it was always thought he would come back and trouble Eubank later, sadly it was not to be. 

It's the loneliest place in the world in that ring and all boxers know what there going into, as such, no fault can be or should be laid anywhere IMO whilst Blackwell was, in the main, still protecting himself and throwing punches back, but Eubank was more clinical with some uppercuts and was still picking him off later on, which wasn't in the script. 

Hindsight is a wonderful thing and only rears itself in situations like this, if this situation hadn't arisen we'd have all just been saying what a great fight at an intense level it was and talk of the ref stopping the fight may never have been discussed!
		
Click to expand...

Which greats, if you don't mind me asking?

Were you professional or amateur?


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

richy said:



			Which greats, if you don't mind me asking?

Were you professional or amateur?
		
Click to expand...

I sparred and trained with Nigel Benn on the inter combination circuit and had an exhibition fight with Dave Boy Green in 82, also trained and sparred with James Cooke when I was on leave in the U.K. and also trained, sparred and fought against Errol Christie in county  championships. 

Still keep in touch with most of them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			I sparred and trained with Nigel Benn on the inter combination circuit and had an exhibition fight with Dave Boy Green in 82, also trained and sparred with James Cooke when I was on leave in the U.K. and also trained, sparred and fought against Errol Christie in county  championships. 

Still keep in touch with most of them.
		
Click to expand...

Could have bee a contender!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::cheers::clap:


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could have bee a contender!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::cheers::clap:
		
Click to expand...

No, I was well regarded in Germany and won all bar 1 of my BOAR fights over 4 years but Nigel was the shining light then and both being welterweight at that time we would fight as 1st & 2nd strings on the cards. 

I fought for the West Midlands Police and was trained as a young kid through their camp even though the Coventry Standard was the camp to be at,  but I stayed there and came across some excellent and too strong for me at times good Coventry opposition that went on to much better things. 

The boxing circuits were very strong then, especially at welter and light middle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			No, I was well regarded in Germany and won all bar 1 of my BOAR fights over 4 years but Nigel was the shining light then and both being welterweight at that time we would fight as 1st & 2nd strings on the cards. 

I fought for the West Midlands Police and was trained as a young kid through their camp even though the Coventry Standard was the camp to be at,  but I stayed there and came across some excellent and too strong for me at times good Coventry opposition that went on to much better things. 

The boxing circuits were very strong then, especially at welter and light middle.
		
Click to expand...

Was joking but hats off to what you achieved. Tough old game at any level


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was joking but hats off to what you achieved. Tough old game at any level
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't have been that bad as I kept my good looks &#128521;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			I couldn't have been that bad as I kept my good looks &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Hate to see the other bloke then :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			I couldn't have been that bad as I kept my good looks &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

I must ask you where you get your mirrors from...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I must ask you where you get your mirrors from...
		
Click to expand...

Same place that told him he hits a soft draw........


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I must ask you where you get your mirrors from...
		
Click to expand...







bluewolf said:



			Same place that told him he hits a soft draw........ 

Click to expand...


----------



## toffeelover (Mar 29, 2016)

Report highlighting Eubanks Snr's comments and future impact:

 [video=youtube;3Or8V1nZrMg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Or8V1nZrMg[/video]


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 29, 2016)

^^^

You only have to look at his face to see that Blackwell took one hell of a beating.

Poor refereeing IMO.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2016)

toffeelover said:



			Report highlighting Eubanks Snr's comments and future impact:

 [video=youtube;3Or8V1nZrMg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Or8V1nZrMg[/video]
		
Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			^^^

You only have to look at his face to see that Blackwell took one hell of a beating.

Poor refereeing IMO.
		
Click to expand...

And was that injury apparent at the interval prior to the round in which the fight was stopped?  Was the fighter in any distress?  As soon as that degree of injury became apparent the referee called the doctor, who backed his concerns and stopped the fight.  But prior to that round, what injuries were there that necessitated an earlier stoppage?

As to the rhetoric from Eubank Sr, well it's not like he's ever been given to hyperbole is it?   He was purely encouraging his son to use body shots to finish the job as it would be more effective, not out of any concern for Blackwell.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I must ask you where you get your mirrors from...
		
Click to expand...

Blackpool pleasure beach funhouse &#128077; God how I loved that place.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			And was that injury apparent at the interval prior to the round in which the fight was stopped?  Was the fighter in any distress?  As soon as that degree of injury became apparent the referee called the doctor, who backed his concerns and stopped the fight.  But prior to that round, what injuries were there that necessitated an earlier stoppage?

As to the rhetoric from Eubank Sr, well it's not like he's ever been given to hyperbole is it?   He was purely encouraging his son to use body shots to finish the job as it would be more effective, not out of any concern for Blackwell.
		
Click to expand...


  i beg to differ on when the injury was visible .it was clearly there before he went out for his last round ,my wife even commented on it and she was shocked it hadnt been stopped before as it was so one sided.
    must add that thoughts are with Blackwell and his family.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris Eubank has just written a book about Ethics.

If it's a success his next one will be about Kent.

Brilliant.


----------

